# Wanting milk & meat



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a Nigerian Dwarf herd, but am feeling the need to get a full size doe, Saanen, for more milk. Its a lot of work with these small does for not a lot of milk. If I were to purchase a Saanen doe or two and breed them to my ND buck, would the kids be worthy for meat? I really do not want a full size buck with horns on the farm. Thanks!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Saanen and nd are both dairy breeds. You probably won't get a fantastic meat goat out of the mix.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

You can butcher anything, but if you want high production of both meat and milk, your best bet is to go with full size dairy does and breed them to a meat buck. You can always get one that's disbudded (although you may have to reserve a kid so you can have it done.)


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

That's what I thought.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

That's my goal for my herd - crossing Nubian with Kiko and/or Boer to get nice dual purpose goats.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Nubians are the original dual purpose goat- they have the creamy milk and 
they also are more meaty than most dairy goats. (but they are getting more dairy and
less meaty!). Crossing a Nubian with a Boer makes a nice kid.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

That's why I'm crossing them back; hard to find a nice sturdy one these days. But that's why I'm using them over another breed. I'm hoping for some Kiko because they're known to be hardier and need less feeding than Boers, which fits in with my long term plan.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Goats Rock said:


> Crossing a Nubian with a Boer makes a nice kid.


So does crossing a Nubian with a Kiko.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Are Nubians friendly? I met some saanens at the local fair and they were so sweet. As majestic looking at the Kikos are, I don't have room


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Nubians are friendly, but they are known to be "talkers"....


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> Nubians are friendly, but they are known to be "talkers"....


 My Nigerians are talkers.....all of them. When in heat.....whoa watch out!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh yes....my alpine mix is in heat today (well, kinda started yesterday). oh, the WAILING!!!!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone with Kinders want to chime in? Could I breed a Nubian doe with a Pygmy buck and eat those kids? Or do you breed kinder to kinder for optimal meat growth? Thanks!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd like to give my 2 cents for LaManchas! They are docile and quiet and great personalities ...at least mine is... This year I crossed with my ND buck, but next year I'm thinking boer X.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

milk and honey said:


> I'd like to give my 2 cents for LaManchas! They are docile and quiet and great personalities ...at least mine is... This year I crossed with my ND buck, but next year I'm thinking boer X.


Sorry......but the no ear thing creeps me out. That and wattles


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

O I second Milk and Honey on the LaManchas!  I LOVE my two LaMancha does! And not all of them have wattles


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Crosssing anything with a Boer makes a good combo. I wouldn't recommend crossing with a kiko because while they grow faster most of them aren't as meaty.


----------



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

That is true but I love the cross! I had a traditional boer bred with white kiko and got a painted kid! He of course resembled the kiko breed in size but the color amazed me.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm shooting for Kiko because I want something that's hardy and doesn't require much feed. But I'll probably add in Boer too if I find ones I like, not cheap market ones.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

zebradreams07 said:


> I'm shooting for Kiko because I want something that's hardy and doesn't require much feed. But I'll probably add in Boer too if I find ones I like, not cheap market ones.


This is my 1/2 kiko half nubian/boer doe. She will be FF (I hope...she's not looking very pg) in the next couple weeks. Shes out of my big red doe that looks nubian. Sorry its not a great pic.


----------



## rockytg (Sep 5, 2011)

caprine crazy said:


> I wouldn't recommend crossing with a kiko because while they grow faster most of them aren't as meaty.


That depends on the Kiko. Kikos are generally pretty hardy, good foragers and the ones I have are good mothers. 
Back to the original point though, Nubians are a great dual purpose breed.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

sassykat6181 said:


> Anyone with Kinders want to chime in? Could I breed a Nubian doe with a Pygmy buck and eat those kids? Or do you breed kinder to kinder for optimal meat growth? Thanks!


Well, I have a few kinders, 2 does, a buck, and a wether. My 2 does were actually bred by my oberhasli buckling (he kept getting out, I know one is bred to him) so I won't have any true kinder kids this year. I have made a decision to process my kinder wether for meat most likely in March, so we can try the meat. If all goes well, then I might continue with the breed for dual purpose. None of my kinders are registered, I don't mind though, I milk them too. I'm going to suggest kinder to kinder.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> Well, I have a few kinders, 2 does, a buck, and a wether. My 2 does were actually bred by my oberhasli buckling (he kept getting out, I know one is bred to him) so I won't have any true kinder kids this year. I have made a decision to process my kinder wether for meat most likely in March, so we can try the meat. If all goes well, then I might continue with the breed for dual purpose. None of my kinders are registered, I don't mind though, I milk them too. I'm going to suggest kinder to kinder.


About how much milk do you get from your kinder does? A quart daily?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mine are still young, and at the beginning of their lactation, I was getting a quart once a day in the AM as the buckling now wether kid was on her during the day. Unfortunately I was unable to keep her going, my buck got out and so she got pregnant again WAY too soon. I am thinking most likely would have gotten 2 quarts a day if that didn't happen. My other kinder 1st freshening was a quart once a day too. She is due in the next week or so, so I can let you know how much I get from her if you want. My friend had a couple kinders and she was getting a gallon a day with her too, and they are about 5 yrs old. Mine are 3 yrs and 2 yrs so hopefully the 3 year old due in February will produce more this time around... I can keep you updated if you would like


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd love an update! I have Nigerians and it seems like a lot of work for not much milk. My FF only had a single and I was milking once a day, so I don't have much to base it on


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay I am really hoping for Christmas kids;-) She's getting ready, that is for sure


----------

